# Did drivers benifit $$ from Stimulus



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Just wondering if you think drivers will benifit from recent govt. Stimulus.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Most people will blow that 1000$ for fun. Free money in hand is way different than earning 1000$ plowing the field.👍
1000$ driving for 50 hours vs 1000$ in the mail is way different.
I get cash money, I blow it😀
I rarely have cash, only time if pax gives a cash tip😁


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I think it's all about timing. If we don't get it for 4 to 6 weeks, we are going to be some Hurtin ass drivers. I know mine will be going for whatever I'm behind on. Even if it's just paying down the credit card because I've had to pay rent with my credit card LOL


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I think it's all about timing. If we don't get it for 4 to 6 weeks, we are going to be some Hurtin ass drivers. I know mine will be going for whatever I'm behind on. Even if it's just pain down the credit card because I've had to pay rent with my credit card LOL


Landlord's will be more flexible , even if you don't pay. Most Landlords, but you will have some that will be a••••.
Car payment - you can call them and they will 
help you out, 3 months no payment will be okay.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just wondering if you think drivers will benifit from recent govt. Stimulus.


Why shouldn't drivers benefit being such a vital part of daily life?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

mbd said:


> Most people will blow that 1000$ for fun. Free money in hand is way different than earning 1000$ plowing the field.&#128077;
> 1000$ driving for 50 hours vs 1000$ in the mail is way different.
> I get cash money, I blow it&#128512;
> I rarely have cash, only time if pax gives a cash tip&#128513;


I know what you mean. All of my bills I translate to hours or days driving.


mbd said:


> Landlord's will be more flexible , even if you don't pay. Most Landlords, but you will have some that will be a••••.


I think you will get protection in that they can't evict you. But it's not like we don't have to pay eventually.



Daisey77 said:


> I think it's all about timing. If we don't get it for 4 to 6 weeks, we are going to be some Hurtin ass drivers. I know mine will be going for whatever I'm behind on. Even if it's just pain down the credit card because I've had to pay rent with my credit card LOL


I agree. I do not see this ending anytime soon unless the warm weather ends it. A grand is maybe two weeks of help.



IR12 said:


> Why shouldn't drivers benefit being so highly regarded & appreciated?


True unfortunately.



mbd said:


> Landlord's will be more flexible , even if you don't pay. Most Landlords, but you will have some that will be a••••.
> Car payment - you can call them and they will
> help you out, 3 months no payment will be okay.


I think the thousand is a nice bandaid. Until we can start driving again it will be rough.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

mbd said:


> Landlord's will be more flexible , even if you don't pay. Most Landlords, but you will have some that will be a••••.
> Car payment - you can call them and they will
> help you out, 3 months no payment will be okay.


Yeah I've never had to be late with his landlord so I don't know how they're going to be and we can't find out because our leasing office is closed for Coronavirus. This is what pisses me off. I don't understand why these places can't just lock the doors and not deal with the public yet still go to work and work. Is there a reason you're not in that office taking phone calls and addressing resident concerns? You can't close till April 6th and leave us out here not answering our questions about rent. If rent is due that's fine but they're going to have to at least modify some of their policies such as no split rent after the 23rd. I'm not going to know by the 23rd how I'm going to pay rent so I can't pay it by the 23rd If I'm going to split it but chances are half as going to be cash and half is going to go on a credit card but that can't happen after the 23rd supposedly. My issue is all of these businesses are sending all of their employees home when this world still needs to function and we are left out here with questions and not being able to get answers because everything is closed. The unknown and such is very unsettling. Luckily I'm paid ahead on the truck but the problem I just discovered was I'm paid so far ahead that my last payment wasn't within 30 days of the due date so doesn't count towards this month's payment. Since then Ive made another payment and it did count towards this months payment. so I only technically owe half a car payment this month but I'm going to see if they can at least work with that since I've been paying ahead. I paid half a payment every 2 1/2 weeks and then I add an additional amount on top of that. So I'm technically making two extra truck payments a year. I think that should give me some leverage LOL



Jimmy44 said:


> think you will get protection in that they can't evict you. But it's not like we don't have to pay eventually.


 exactly they can't evict this this month but they can next month if we can't pay two months worth. Then you can have the people take advantage of it which is going to make it a headache for the office and they're going to be irritated they ever even worked with us


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Looks like credit reports will be protected from having negative info for next 4 months, with auto and mortgages also able to be deferred up to that long.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Yeah I've never had to be late with his landlord so I don't know how they're going to be and we can't find out because our leasing office is closed for Coronavirus. This is what pisses me off. I don't understand why these places can't just lock the doors and not deal with the public yet still go to work and work. Is there a reason you're not in that office taking phone calls and addressing resident concerns? You can't close till April 6th and leave us out here not answering our questions about rent. If rent is due that's fine but they're going to have to at least modify some of their policies such as no split rent after the 23rd. I'm not going to know by the 23rd how I'm going to pay rent so I can't pay it by the 23rd If I'm going to split it but chances are half as going to be cash and half is going to go on a credit card but that can't happen after the 23rd supposedly. My issue is all of these businesses are sending all of their employees home when this world still needs to function and we are left out here with questions and not being able to get answers because everything is closed. The unknown and such is very unsettling. Luckily I'm paid ahead on the truck but the problem I just discovered was I'm paid so far ahead that my last payment wasn't within 30 days of the due date so doesn't count towards this month's payment. Since then Ive made another payment and it did count towards this months payment. so I only technically owe half a car payment this month but I'm going to see if they can at least work with that since I've been paying ahead. I paid half a payment every 2 1/2 weeks and then I add an additional amount on top of that. So I'm technically making two extra truck payments a year. I think that should give me some leverage LOL
> 
> exactly they can't evict this this month but they can next month if we can't pay two months worth. Then you can have the people take advantage of it which is going to make it a headache for the office and they're going to be irritated they ever even worked with us


Rememb


Bubsie said:


> Looks like credit reports will be protected from having negative info for next 4 months, with auto and mortgages also able to be deferred up to that long.


I am thinking it will take at least 4 months before it is safe to drive again. Our credit will be intact but our debt will still be there.



Daisey77 said:


> Yeah I've never had to be late with his landlord so I don't know how they're going to be and we can't find out because our leasing office is closed for Coronavirus. This is what pisses me off. I don't understand why these places can't just lock the doors and not deal with the public yet still go to work and work. Is there a reason you're not in that office taking phone calls and addressing resident concerns? You can't close till April 6th and leave us out here not answering our questions about rent. If rent is due that's fine but they're going to have to at least modify some of their policies such as no split rent after the 23rd. I'm not going to know by the 23rd how I'm going to pay rent so I can't pay it by the 23rd If I'm going to split it but chances are half as going to be cash and half is going to go on a credit card but that can't happen after the 23rd supposedly. My issue is all of these businesses are sending all of their employees home when this world still needs to function and we are left out here with questions and not being able to get answers because everything is closed. The unknown and such is very unsettling. Luckily I'm paid ahead on the truck but the problem I just discovered was I'm paid so far ahead that my last payment wasn't within 30 days of the due date so doesn't count towards this month's payment. Since then Ive made another payment and it did count towards this months payment. so I only technically owe half a car payment this month but I'm going to see if they can at least work with that since I've been paying ahead. I paid half a payment every 2 1/2 weeks and then I add an additional amount on top of that. So I'm technically making two extra truck payments a year. I think that should give me some leverage LOL
> 
> exactly they can't evict this this month but they can next month if we can't pay two months worth. Then you can have the people take advantage of it which is going to make it a headache for the office and they're going to be irritated they ever even worked with us


I think the govt. is going to get involved and not allow that.



Daisey77 said:


> Yeah I've never had to be late with his landlord so I don't know how they're going to be and we can't find out because our leasing office is closed for Coronavirus. This is what pisses me off. I don't understand why these places can't just lock the doors and not deal with the public yet still go to work and work. Is there a reason you're not in that office taking phone calls and addressing resident concerns? You can't close till April 6th and leave us out here not answering our questions about rent. If rent is due that's fine but they're going to have to at least modify some of their policies such as no split rent after the 23rd. I'm not going to know by the 23rd how I'm going to pay rent so I can't pay it by the 23rd If I'm going to split it but chances are half as going to be cash and half is going to go on a credit card but that can't happen after the 23rd supposedly. My issue is all of these businesses are sending all of their employees home when this world still needs to function and we are left out here with questions and not being able to get answers because everything is closed. The unknown and such is very unsettling. Luckily I'm paid ahead on the truck but the problem I just discovered was I'm paid so far ahead that my last payment wasn't within 30 days of the due date so doesn't count towards this month's payment. Since then Ive made another payment and it did count towards this months payment. so I only technically owe half a car payment this month but I'm going to see if they can at least work with that since I've been paying ahead. I paid half a payment every 2 1/2 weeks and then I add an additional amount on top of that. So I'm technically making two extra truck payments a year. I think that should give me some leverage LOL
> 
> exactly they can't evict this this month but they can next month if we can't pay two months worth. Then you can have the people take advantage of it which is going to make it a headache for the office and they're going to be irritated they ever even worked with us


You will get help from govt. I am sure. This is once in a lifetime event. There are going to be millions in your position.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

As far as I can tell, the bill passed today by the Senate covers paid sick leave up to 80% of your pay for two weeks if you are infected, quarantined or home-caring for children because of closed schools, capped at $511/wk. So, no, it doesn't help most of us. 

The next bill will have provisions that benefit gig workers, but the fossils in Congress don't understand tech or gig economies so we will likely get the short end on that one, too.

I like Bill Ackerman's proposal to have USA pay a salary to every adult until the emergency is lifted. Andrew Yang's proposal is better ($1k/month in perpetuity).


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

The silence from Uber is defining. They are giving Uber eats customers free deliverys. Also giving riders discounts. No help to drivers durring this crisis. Terrible !


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The first targets will be folks with W2 jobs.


----------



## Vinny G (Mar 19, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just wondering if you think drivers will benifit from recent govt. Stimulus.


NO, NO and HELL NO!!!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> The silence from Uber is defining. They are giving Uber eats customers free deliverys. Also giving riders discounts. No help to drivers durring this crisis. Terrible !


Uber business model is simple; money first.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Uber business model...money first.


.....just like every single for profit corporation, LLC or private ownership. The board, all execs would be fired if they suddenly **** they were a non-profit. sheesh. Fiduciary responsibility. Google it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

IR12 said:


> Uber business model is simple; money first.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> .....just like every single for profit corporation, LLC or private ownership. The board, all execs would be fired if they suddenly **** they were a non-profit. sheesh. Fiduciary responsibility. Google it.


Yet every other company is making accommodations to relieve the financial stress on their workers. besides closing to minimize the chance of customers getting sick and Maybe offering free shipping, they're not primarily focusing on the customer. Obviously the businesses shutting down are going to take a huge hit in Revenue but they're also making an attempt to ease the financial burden on the workers. So they're taking a double hit to do what's right. I know the term ethics is somewhat foreign to the Rideshare industry but there's always a time to learn and it might be a good time with the way stocks are plummeting &#129335;&#127996;


----------



## Vinny G (Mar 19, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Yet every other company is making accommodations to relieve the financial stress on their workers. besides closing to minimize the chance of customers getting sick and Maybe offering free shipping, they're not primarily focusing on the customer. Obviously the businesses shutting down are going to take a huge hit in Revenue but they're also making an attempt to ease the financial burden on the workers. So they're taking a double hit to do what's right. I know the term ethics is somewhat foreign to the Rideshare industry but there's always a time to learn and it might be a good time with the way stocks are plummeting &#129335;&#127996;


You still believe in Santa and the Easter Bunny don't you.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Watch, they will give dinks and welfare moms more money.

Families with more income streams will get more money.

Single and living alone, you will get $200.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Yet every other company is making accommodations to relieve the financial stress on their workers.


ahem: for their employees. Fixed it for you. AND Uber did 'invent' a sick leave policy for those who get the virus or are told to quarantine or isolate. Better than nothing, considering we ain't employees. 
Talk to hotel workers be furloughed. sheesh.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Yet every other company is making accommodations to relieve the financial stress on their workers. besides closing to minimize the chance of customers getting sick and Maybe offering free shipping, they're not primarily focusing on the customer. Obviously the businesses shutting down are going to take a huge hit in Revenue but they're also making an attempt to ease the financial burden on the workers. So they're taking a double hit to do what's right. I know the term ethics is somewhat foreign to the Rideshare industry but there's always a time to learn and it might be a good time with the way stocks are plummeting &#129335;&#127996;


Outstanding !!!



SHalester said:


> ahem: for their employees. Fixed it for you. AND Uber did 'invent' a sick leave policy for those who get the virus or are told to quarantine or isolate. Better than nothing, considering we ain't employees.
> Talk to hotel workers be furloughed. sheesh.


I'm with Daisey on this one. They closed down there green light hubs because of the virus. Being in a car with a stranger is far more dangerous. Have they offered us anything to help or protect us ? Maybe hand sanitizer or wipes ? Nothing.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> They closed down there green light hubs because of the virus


because, maybe, again, those are employees? I think many drivers are now fully getting the difference between being an employee and being an IC. WE are vendors, paid by the accounts payable dept. No company gives a crap about their vendors beyond they provide a service to be paid for. Just hope whatever congress comes up with will land in your lap.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> because, maybe, again, those are employees? I think many drivers are now fully getting the difference between being an employee and being an IC. WE are vendors, paid by the accounts payable dept. No company gives a crap about their vendors beyond they provide a service to be paid for. Just hope whatever congress comes up with will land in your lap.


I need to get some sleep. Will respond in am


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Yet every other company is making accommodations to relieve the financial stress on their workers. besides closing to minimize the chance of customers getting sick and Maybe offering free shipping, they're not primarily focusing on the customer. Obviously the businesses shutting down are going to take a huge hit in Revenue but they're also making an attempt to ease the financial burden on the workers. So they're taking a double hit to do what's right. I know the term ethics is somewhat foreign to the Rideshare industry but there's always a time to learn and it might be a good time with the way stocks are plummeting &#129335;&#127996;


Not even close to being accurate. Marriott/Delta just laid off tens of thousands of workers with no pay.

I know it's easy to say Uber is the bad guy, but we are all just part time contract workers. we all need to forgo the victim mentality and just figure out how to get through this individually.

Blaming Uber or any other company because we are in a financial situation that does not allow us to take a few weeks off without pay, it's no one's fault but our own.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Not even close to being accurate. Marriott/Delta just laid off tens of thousands of workers with no pay.
> 
> I know it's easy to say Uber is the bad guy, but we are all just part time contract workers. we all need to forgo the victim mentality and just figure out how to get through this individually.
> 
> Blaming Uber or any other company because we are in a financial situation that does not allow us to take a few weeks off without pay, it's no one's fault but our own.


Could not disagree more. I know that I am not an employee. I also know I have paid Uber 30,000 dollars a year over last four years. I think it's terrible that they cannot hand out hand sanitizer or Clorox wipes at there greenlight hubs. Or send them to our home address like they do with there stickers. I know they don't HAVE to but it would be nice if they did. At least pretend that they care about our health and safety.



Legalizeit0 said:


> Not even close to being accurate. Marriott/Delta just laid off tens of thousands of workers with no pay.
> 
> I know it's easy to say Uber is the bad guy, but we are all just part time contract workers. we all need to forgo the victim mentality and just figure out how to get through this individually.
> 
> Blaming Uber or any other company because we are in a financial situation that does not allow us to take a few weeks off without pay, it's no one's fault but our own.


If you lay off workers you will pay them unemployment.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Could not disagree more. I know that I am not an employee. I also know I have paid Uber 30,000 dollars a year over last four years. I think it's terrible that they cannot hand out hand sanitizer or Clorox wipes at there greenlight hubs. Or send them to our home address like they do with there stickers. I know they don't HAVE to but it would be nice if they did. At least pretend that they care about our health and safety.
> 
> 
> If you lay off workers you will pay them unemployment.


Wrong again, you don't pay them unemployment, the state pays them. that's why they call it, "unemployment insurance."

i'm glad they don't do fact check here, this entire thread would get shut down.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Wrong again, you don't pay them unemployment, the state pays them. that's why they call it, "unemployment insurance."
> 
> i'm glad they don't do fact check here, this entire thread would get shut down.


Those company's have to pay that money to the govt. and the govt. pays you.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

what were going to do with that 1k check.
PM me i will send you a link to fill out with check numbers ill cash it for you !


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Those company's have to pay that money to the govt. and the govt. pays you.


Wrong again. Google FUTA

employers pay a 6% tax on every dollar paid to an employee. This is unemployment insurance. whether or not you file for unemployment makes no difference to the employer, it is a tax that they pay on every paycheck issued.

The employer liability does not change whether you claim unemployment for one week or for 26 weeks.

you could also Google, "how insurance works."


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Wrong again. Google FUTA
> 
> employers pay a 6% tax on every dollar paid to an employee. This is unemployment insurance. whether or not you file for unemployment makes no difference to the employer, it is a tax that they pay on every paycheck issued.
> 
> ...


Employer pays 6% on every dollar earned.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> The silence from Uber is defining. They are giving Uber eats customers free deliverys. Also giving riders discounts. No help to drivers durring this crisis. Terrible !


Uber and Lyft should ashamed of themselves


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Watch, they will give dinks and welfare moms more money.
> 
> Families with more income streams will get more money.
> 
> Single and living alone, you will get $200.


I was thinking the same thing. The ones who already get a set amount of government assistance will get more than those who are self-employed.

The single people without kids will get the least.



SHalester said:


> ahem: for their employees. Fixed it for you. AND Uber did 'invent' a sick leave policy for those who get the virus or are told to quarantine or isolate. Better than nothing, considering we ain't employees.
> Talk to hotel workers be furloughed. sheesh.


Hotel workers, as you reference, will get unemployment. Full-time gig workers won't, except the CA ones. Save the you should've had a real job crap.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Uber and Lyft should ashamed of themselves


Sorry Lyft is included as well. How about instructions on how to sanitizer your car. Suspend all acceptance and cancelation and ratings. No passenger allowed to sit up front. Avoid hospitals, airports and RR stations.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> Most people will blow that 1000$ for fun. Free money in hand is way different than earning 1000$ plowing the field.&#128077;
> 1000$ driving for 50 hours vs 1000$ in the mail is way different.
> I get cash money, I blow it&#128512;
> I rarely have cash, only time if pax gives a cash tip&#128513;


They WANT you to spend
And spend QUICKLY !

THE ECONOMY IS STARVING.



Vinny G said:


> NO, NO and HELL NO!!!


YOU ARE WRONG !

They will need rides to the crack dealer . . .


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The ones who already get a set amount of government assistance will get more than those who are self-employed.
> 
> The single people without kids will get the least.
> 
> ...


Please show me something that says CA. drivers will get unemployment ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

and for those making $75k from RS or other; don't look for a check in the mail. Ain't happening.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> and for those making $75k from RS or other; don't look for a check in the mail. Ain't happening.


Don't they use your business earnings not your net income ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ahem: for their employees. Fixed it for you. AND Uber did 'invent' a sick leave policy for those who get the virus or are told to quarantine or isolate. Better than nothing, considering we ain't employees.
> Talk to hotel workers be furloughed. sheesh.


&#128517;&#128517; I don't need you to go "fixing" my comments. So please put a restraint on that Superior complex of yours. That comment you decided to fix for me was in response to your comment about how company execs and boards would be fired for not putting their profits first. I was simply pointing out a lot of companies are doing just that. Not putting their profits first. I wasn't attacking Uber. so don't turn my comment, about what other companies are doing, around and make in sound like I'm attacking Uber


SHalester said:


> because, maybe, again, those are employees? I think many drivers are now fully getting the difference between being an employee and being an IC. layoffvendors, paid by the accounts payable dept. No company gives a crap about their vendors beyond they provide a service to be paid for. Just hope whatever congress comes up with will land in your lap.


 I'm fully aware of the difference between an employee and independent contractor. You're not the only one who gets way things work. Maybe you should actually read people's comments at face value without jumping to conclusions and assuming we mean something else


Legalizeit0 said:


> Not even close to being accurate. Marriott/Delta just laid off tens of thousands of workers with no pay.
> 
> I know it's easy to say Uber is the bad guy, but we are all just part time contract workers. we all need to forgo the victim mentality and just figure out how to get through this individually.
> 
> Blaming Uber or any other company because we are in a financial situation that does not allow us to take a few weeks off without pay, it's no one's fault but our own.


I'm not blaming Uber for shit and I definitely don't have a victim mentality so don't even start with that BS. I'm fully aware of the situation we put ourselves in by being independent contractors. My comment was specifically in response to a comment that's execs and Boards would be fired for not putting their profits first. I was simply pointing out that is not in fact true as we are seeing in a lot of cases, currently. As far as Delta Marriott, those employees are going to get unemployment. So considering the options, those companies actually did those workers a favor. Should they have kept them on the payroll and just not paid them? They laid them off so they could get compensation. Yes I know there's other reasons to but specifically addressing the employees and layoff issue as it directly relates to the employees, the layoffs were the best option.



Jimmy44 said:


> Don't they use your business earnings not your net income ?


So far they're saying adults get 1,000 children get 500 per household. With the exception of millionaires not getting anything. I don't think any of us are millionaires so we don't have to worry about that. Other than that, the checks are not based on anyone's finances


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> without jumping to conclusions


OH, i didn't jump to anything. Kinda a fact many here are just now figuring out what being an IC really really means compared to being an employee. Hence all the 'requests' for sick leave, or gifts from U/L. Read the forum. Pay close attn.

And for anybody making $75k or over; no checks for you...so far. Kinda the way it should be, I guess.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> OH, i didn't jump to anything. Kinda a fact many here are just now figuring out what being an IC really really means compared to being an employee. Hence all the 'requests' for sick leave, or gifts from U/L. Read the forum. Pay close attn.
> 
> And for anybody making $75k or over; no checks for you...so far. Kinda the way it should be, I guess.


 yes you were jumping to conclusions by assuming my response was meant in a negative manner towards Uber. You were deflecting my comment off of you and on to Uber.

Maybe I missed it, where does it say people who make over 75000 won't get a check?
https://thehill.com/homenews/admini...-get-two-coronavirus-stimulus-checks-within-9


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> OH, i didn't jump to anything. Kinda a fact many here are just now figuring out what being an IC really really means compared to being an employee. Hence all the 'requests' for sick leave, or gifts from U/L. Read the forum. Pay close attn.
> 
> And for anybody making $75k or over; no checks for you...so far. Kinda the way it should be, I guess.


I am ok with that . Let's have the checks for people who really need it


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Let's have the checks for people who really need it


amen. Besides a max income, I doubt there will be any 'needs' testing so those MOST in need get the help first. Our income not changed, so I don't need a check; specially since w'all going to have to pay it back in taxes anyway....

p


Daisey77 said:


> Maybe I missed it, where does it say people who make over 75000 won't get a check?


part of the daily WH update this morning and the pending legislation being worked out. I'm sure the media has it now.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Wrong again, you don't pay them unemployment, the state pays them. that's why they call it, "unemployment insurance."
> 
> i'm glad they don't do fact check here, this entire thread would get shut down.


They pay into unemployment insurance genius don't know what the current % is but every employer pays a weekly sum per worker so when they are laid off or fired unjustly when they qualify a portion of that goes to their unemployment checks

That's why Uber Lyft want to call drivers Independent contractors so they don't have to pay it, they then buy cocaine & mansions and when crisis strikes labor that's been treated like employees get screwed

Dara k just said on a call business is down 70% in hard hit cities

Drivers are screwed best thing a driver can do is catch sars coronna 2 so they'll least get 2 weeks because uber Lyft will pay to avoid the bad publicity not that they care so get out their, don't clean you car since Uber Lyft lied about supplying drivers with cleaning products pick up hospitals, airports & get that covid


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> yes you were jumping to conclusions by assuming my response was meant in a negative manner towards Uber. You were deflecting my comment off of you and on to Uber.
> 
> Maybe I missed it, where does it say people who make over 75000 won't get a check?
> https://thehill.com/homenews/admini...-get-two-coronavirus-stimulus-checks-within-9


Two checks in 9 weeks would help greatly. If we could start working after 9 months I'd sign up for that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Two checks in 9 weeks would help greatly. If we could start working after 9 months I'd sign up for that.


that part congress hasn't signed on the dotted line just yet.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

flattenmycurve said:


> They pay into unemployment insurance genius don't know what the current % is but every employee pays a weekly sum per worker so when they are laid off or fired unjustly when they qualify a portion of that goes to their unemployment checks
> 
> That's why Uber Lyft want to call drivers Independent contractors so they don't have to pay it, they then buy cocaine & mansions and when crisis strikes labor that's been treated like employees get screwed
> 
> ...


That really is not funny. I just heard a family in N.J. lost 3 members. Do whatever you can to avoid this deadly virus.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Please show me something that says CA. drivers will get unemployment ?


I should've used the word "may". I don't know if CA drivers will get it because of AB5. But they may have a better chance of us drivers getting it more than other states.

And before shalester wants to add more about we're IC's, I know IC's aren't eligible for unemployment. I've always known that.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> that part congress hasn't signed on the dotted line just yet.


I am assuming I won't get a dime..



Invisible said:


> I should've used the word "may. I don't know if CA drivers will get it because of AB5. But they may have a better chance of us drivers getting it more than other states.


Ok but I'd tell them not to hold there breath waiting.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> That really is not funny. I just heard a family in N.J. lost 3 members. Do whatever you can to avoid this deadly virus.


Wasn't supposed to be funny neither is an Uber Lyft driver whose been treated illegally as an employee labeled as a independent contractor, so the only way an Uber Lyft driver is going to see a check is if they contract it sorry not sorry but 2 weeks pay is better than none for a driver who might be left homeless cuz of this

100+ families lost someone today to the regular flu

Its self preservation out here no one cares about Uber Lyft drivers, they said they'll provide cleaning supplies for good publicity then closed up shop next day like the criminal lying filth they are

If they gave a million rides today it all went to the CEOs & CFOs salary

I didn't create this game


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

flattenmycurve said:


> Wasn't supposed to be funny neither is an Uber Lyft driver whose been treated illegally as an employee labeled as a independent contractor, so the only way an Uber Lyft driver is going to see a check is if they contract it sorry not sorry but 2 weeks pay is better than none for a driver who might be left homeless cuz of this
> 
> I didn't create this game


You got to be kidding !



Jimmy44 said:


> You got to be kidding !


This may be for another thread but I am brushing up on my eBay skills. Have not done it in over 10 years.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> You got to be kidding !


Wish I was.
No uber Lyft driver will get unemployment & if they have no other w2 job they won't get a check unless a separate bill for "gig economies" is mentioned and signed

The only way a driver sees a check is if they get covid and put in 14day quarentine & it will be their last 6 months average

Drivers need to know they won't be qualifying for this check unless they worked as an employee & got a w2 from a company and not be depending on this stimulus

Go catch it unless you're old of course do 23+% of drivers seniors


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

flattenmycurve said:


> Wish I was.
> No uber Lyft driver will get unemployment & if they have no other w2 job they won't get a check unless a separate bill for "gig economies" is mentioned and signed
> 
> The only way a driver sees a check is if they get covid and put in 14day quarentine & it will be their last 6 months average
> ...


I can't get past your feelings and recommendations on the virus. To even suggest that catching it is a benefit is ludicrous.


flattenmycurve said:


> Wish I was.
> No uber Lyft driver will get unemployment & if they have no other w2 job they won't get a check unless a separate bill for "gig economies" is mentioned and signed
> 
> The only way a driver sees a check is if they get covid and put in 14day quarentine & it will be their last 6 months average
> ...


Go catch it !! Really !!


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I can't get past your feelings and recommendations on the virus. To even suggest that catching it is a benefit is ludicrous.
> 
> Go catch it !! Really !!


Well stats show if youre under 50 it's a flu that 99% will recover from in 2 weeks fortunately I'm not in that position I can hunker down for months but I remember being in such positions & it is what it is

That's what immunes systems are for if you get it nows the time while everything's shut down with nothing to do


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

flattenmycurve said:


> Well stats show if youre under 50 it's a flu that 99% will recover from in 2 weeks fortunately I'm not in that position I can hunker down for months but I remember being in such positions & it is what it is


Not true. Read about the 21 Soccer Coach from Spain who died from it. He went to get tested for it, and they found out he had Leukemia. He didn't even know he had Leukemia.

And think of all the smokers who are younger in their 20s and 30s. Not good. A first grader in my state has it. We just don't know enough about it. 
.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Not true. Read about the 21 Soccer Coach from Spain who died from it. He went to get tested for it, and they found out he had Leukemia. He didn't even know he had Leukemia.
> 
> And think of all the smokers who are younger in their 20s and 30s. Not good. A first grader in my state has it. We just don't know enough about it.
> .


Cool story China had 8000 deaths with 1.5 billion people, still only 171 deaths here, with 18,000+ regular flu deaths & the point was for the vast majority of people under 50 they will get over it like the flu of course as noted people with weakend immune systems( by definition weak) like those with lukeimia geez will also succumb to it at higher rates

Stop watching TV stop trusting people who have been on record lying multiple times, yes it's serious but not as much as the panic & economic fallout

I never understood people that believe in a higher power & paradise for eternity caring about dying now if you don't believe that could be scary but who doesn't want eternal paradise sounds like a better place then this hithole that lets apps human traffic elderly people & immigrants, let's companies overseas use slaves so they can Twitter from the toilet on their I devices...

I bet suicides are trending up too

& Why would I give a flying f about smokers lol it says it will kill you on the pack geez that's they fault, they didn't care about me when I was a kid blowing it all in my face at restaurants, planes, buses, malls, outside, school smoking lounges...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

flattenmycurve said:


> Cool story China had 8000 deaths with 1.5 billion people, still only 171 deaths here, with 18,000+ regular flu deaths & the point was for the vast majority of people under 50 they will get over it like the flu of course as noted people with weakend immune systems( by definition weak) like those with lukeimia geez will also succumb to it at higher rates
> 
> Stop watching TV stop trusting people who have been on record lying multiple times, yes it's serious but not as much as the panic & economic fallout
> 
> ...


Believe as you wish. You seem very angry. Please seek help for that since holding in anger isn't healthy for you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Emerging Senate GOP proposal on payments to individuals: 
For ind. making $75k or less, couples $150k or less: 
$1,200 for ind., $2,400 couples, $500 per dependent. 
Payments would adjust down based on higher gross adjusted income
Capped at $95K for individuals, $190K for couples


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Emerging Senate GOP proposal on payments to individuals:
> For ind. making $75k or less, couples $150k or less:
> $1,200 for ind., $2,400 couples, $500 per dependent.
> Payments would adjust down based on higher gross adjusted income
> Capped at $95K for individuals, $190K for couples


I missed my calling. Should've just popped out 5 kids, then in addition to the government paying my housing, food and health, I could've received a check for $3700. College clearly wasn't my best option.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Did they say anything about two payments in 9 weeks ? 


SHalester said:


> Emerging Senate GOP proposal on payments to individuals:
> For ind. making $75k or less, couples $150k or less:
> $1,200 for ind., $2,400 couples, $500 per dependent.
> Payments would adjust down based on higher gross adjusted income
> Capped at $95K for individuals, $190K for couples


That's 260 a week if two payments in 9 weeks which is an amount that is helpful and realistic.



Invisible said:


> I missed my calling. Should've just popped out 5 kids, then in addition to the government paying my housing, food and health, I could've received a check for $3700. College clearly wasn't my best option.


Well you would be paying around 100 thousand dollars a pop just for college.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Did they say anything about two payments in 9 weeks ?
> 
> That's 260 a week if two payments in 9 weeks which is an amount that is helpful and realistic.
> 
> ...


Nope because I'd be a low income single mom, so my kids would've had college paid for.

I'm grateful they're doing this, don't get me wrong, but I'm confused why those who are still working, like the ones working from home, are getting this.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Believe as you wish. You seem very angry. Please seek help for that since holding in anger isn't healthy for you.


Why do people try to decipher tone from text lmao that's why emoticons were invented & I only use those when trying to stick something in a millinial

It's not a novel, I just post facts mixed in with personal opinion, not here to change minds as my ego isn't that big to think comments on blog forums can change strangers minds, I'm here to entertain myself and give my point of view take from it what you want or ignore

When a person lies to me ONCE I never believe anything they say again, NEVER. I don't believe people on TV I've caught lying or in real life when it's basically 5 people running it all with an agenda, I site different sources and come up with my own logical conclusions which may or may not be correct, but I sure the he LL am not believing a politician or talking head, that needs an hour of makeup & reads from a script & they'll get fired for not reading correct or going off script lmao

All these news stations tell blatant lies on Uber Lyft reports I can verify that along with many other subjects I am versed in so why would I believe them about anything? They're LIARS it's entertainment and opinion it's never been news, you have to go elsewhere for that where there's no profit motive

No one's angry far from it, smoke weed everyday, haven't had or needed a full time job since the 90s when Ticketmaster wired me 60k profit for 1 night of work(well the first show took 6 months but everyone after just a day and let the money work)

As far as healthy I've never been to the hospital my entire adult life 20+ years once at 18 when someone stabbed me that required a few stiches, caught the clap from a Wiccan once which was some pills & a shot in my hip, other than that never had a flu shot never got the flu, never took an asprin, I did pop hydrone codones when I got my wisdom teeth pulled and for a few years after lol, pulled my back out once lifting 3 pizzas lol but was back to normal in a few day, I pretty much have never got sick, anger? Last fight was high school haven't even raised my voice in decades I don't argue with people, everyone driving is an ass hole though haha but cars a safe space to call people that, so knock on wood, I'm sure I'm due but I'm not changing my lifestyle over this 
Or falling for the panic


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

flattenmycurve said:


> Why do people try to decipher tone from text lmao that's why emoticons were invented & I only use those when trying to stick something in a millinial
> 
> It's not a novel, I just post facts mixed in with personal opinion, not here to change minds as my ego isn't that big to think comments on blog forums can change strangers minds, I'm here to entertain myself and give my point of view take from it what you want or ignore
> 
> ...


Sure whatever you say.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Nope because I'd be a low income single mom, so my kids would've had college paid for.
> 
> I'm grateful they're doing this, don't get me wrong, but I'm confused why those who are still working, like the ones working from home, are getting this.


I think it's the fact that they need to do this quick. They don't have time so some undeserving will slip thru the cracks.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

flattenmycurve said:


> Why do people try to decipher tone from text lmao that's why emoticons were invented & I only use those when trying to stick something in a millinial
> 
> It's not a novel, I just post facts mixed in with personal opinion, not here to change minds as my ego isn't that big to think comments on blog forums can change strangers minds, I'm here to entertain myself and give my point of view take from it what you want or ignore
> 
> ...


This guy keeps coming back as a different screen name Everytime I put him on ignore. This is probably the 5th time. His style of writing is so easy to recognize.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> This guy keeps coming back as a different screen name Everytime I put him on ignore. This is probably the 5th time. His style of writing is so easy to recognize.


No code switch for you or this site not worth it & the truth don't change more like hundreds lol

Enjoy your bubble I ain't mad atcha truth hurts some folks


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Could not disagree more. I know that I am not an employee. I also know I have paid Uber 30,000 dollars a year over last four years. I think it's terrible that they cannot hand out hand sanitizer or Clorox wipes at there greenlight hubs. Or send them to our home address like they do with there stickers. I know they don't HAVE to but it would be nice if they did. At least pretend that they care about our health and safety.
> 
> 
> If you lay off workers you will pay them unemployment.


Wait a minute, wait a minute, wait one minute...

You "know you are not an employee".

But you want Uber to give you hand sanitizer and Clorox wipes???

You're an "independent contractor" you're SUPPOSED to buy your own supplies.

On the other hand, if you were an employee, Uber would have to supply the sanitizer, Clorox wipes, gasoline, accident insurance, unemployment insurance, mechanical repairs, wear and tear on vehicle...

I


Jimmy44 said:


> That really is not funny. I just heard a family in N.J. lost 3 members. Do whatever you can to avoid this deadly virus.


 Think it was four and a couple more were pretty sick.



Invisible said:


> I should've used the word "may". I don't know if CA drivers will get it because of AB5. But they may have a better chance of us drivers getting it more than other states.
> 
> And before shalester wants to add more about we're IC's, I know IC's aren't eligible for unemployment. I've always known that.





















mbd said:


> Landlord's will be more flexible , even if you don't pay. Most Landlords, but you will have some that will be a••••.
> Car payment - you can call them and they will
> help you out, 3 months no payment will be okay.


Some landlords also have mortgages to pay. They may not be in a position to carry non payment of rent very long if they are pressured by their mortgage lender.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Wait a minute,
> 
> You "know you are not an employee".
> 
> ...


Yes I know I am not an employee and don't want to be. I know Uber does not HAVE to do any of the things you mentioned. I just feel they should be more generous and caring to the app. users who make there money for them.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1163696


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1163696


So sad. Thanks for sharing that article.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> So sad. Thanks for sharing that article.


Very sad.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Very sad.


Yes I learned that the mother age 71 passed after her son and daughter. Because she was in isolation they did not tell her about them.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

observer said:


> Wait a minute, wait a minute, wait one minute...
> 
> You "know you are not an employee".
> 
> ...


There was something I posted on this forum months ago about my state requires so many points must be met to be considered an IC. They weren't for U/L.

And not only wil mamy f/t drivers not get the stimulus checks, but any self-employed person whose "business" had a loss.

Once again we are screwed. Yet my friends, and their husbands who are working from home and are still getting paid will get the stimulus.

https://slate.com/business/2020/03/...yone-still-found-a-way-to-screw-the-poor.html


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

from what i have seen they are going by the 2018 tax return.
If you had a real job then you will get money.
I can dream can't I?:thumbdown:


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

observer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1163696


Very sad. It looks like heart disease/diabetes probably runs in that family, so that could be a factor.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

MajorBummer said:


> from what i have seen they are going by the 2018 tax return.
> If you had a real job then you will get money.
> I can dream can't I?:thumbdown:


Looks like they will be direct depositing as opposed to mailing a paper check in most cases.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Invisible said:


> There was something I posted on this forum months ago about my state requires so many points must be met to be considered an IC. They weren't for U/L.
> 
> And not only wil mamy f/t drivers not get the stimulus checks, but any self-employed person whose "business" had a loss.
> 
> ...


Does it surprise anyone that the govt. is screwing this up and playing politics. For lots of people and family's that extra 600 dollar's is huge. I would rather go the other way and error on the side of giving to much. If it takes giving people who don't need it to insure that all that do need it get it then so be it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I called the office of one of my State Senators about it and left a message. Please call your Senators ASAP!



MajorBummer said:


> from what i have seen they are going by the 2018 tax return.
> If you had a real job then you will get money.
> I can dream can't I?:thumbdown:


You're an ass and I hope @mch would agree with me!

R/S drivers did work. Stop refraining from your other job as a "real job".


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Let's try and discuss this like adults. If you start off your reply like you did the rest of your reply is irrelevant.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Invisible said:


> There was something I posted on this forum months ago about my state requires so many points must be met to be considered an IC. They weren't for U/L.
> 
> And not only wil mamy f/t drivers not get the stimulus checks, but any self-employed person whose "business" had a loss.
> 
> ...


It looks like Romney and some other Republicans are trying to argue that the poor get more than the 600 bux and I believe increasing who is eligible. Democrats also are against McConells plan because it's structured to help businesses more than workers.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I called the office of one of my State Senators about it and left a message. Please call your Senators ASAP!
> 
> 
> You're an ass and I hope @mch would agree with me!
> ...


maybe i was missunderstood.By real job i meant a job where you were counted as an Employee,you know with benefits and rights and stuff.
I had a job like that and gave it up. My only job now is U/L. Fulltime.And yes i have an ass which i sit on 40-50 hrs a week driving.
So right back at ya.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> It looks like Romney and some other Republicans are trying to argue that the poor get more than the 600 bux and I believe increasing who is eligible. Democrats also are against McConells plan because it's structured to help businesses more than workers.


Glad to hear that. Trump is talking about bailing out airlines, cruise ships, hotels etc. And he is hesitant to pay the poor ? This is not political but Romney and the Dems get my vote on this issue.



Jimmy44 said:


> Glad to hear that. Trump is talking about bailing out airlines, cruise ships, hotels etc. And he is hesitant to pay the poor ? This is not political but Romney and the Dems get my vote on this issue.


Sorry McConnel as well.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

We will benefit the same way we benefit from destroying our vehicles, our pride and last remaining once of self esteem driving for Lyft and Uber. Thank you Dara



OldBay said:


> Watch, they will give dinks and welfare moms more money.
> 
> Families with more income streams will get more money.
> 
> Single and living alone, you will get $200.


The legendary "trickle down economics", the ones at the bottom always gets screwed...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Smell My Finger said:


> We will benefit the same way we benefit from destroying our vehicles, our pride and last remaining once of self esteem driving for Lyft and Uber. Thank you Dara
> 
> 
> The legendary "trickle down economics", the ones at the bottom always gets screwed...


Personally I have issues with Sen. Schumer but he is all for the workers on this bill. He is against company's using there money for stock buybacks. Good for him !



Jimmy44 said:


> Personally I have issues with Sen. Schumer but he is all for the workers on this bill. He is against company's using there money for stock buybacks. Good for him !


Sorry he is also for the hospitals, nurses, drs. and entire health field.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

MajorBummer said:


> from what i have seen they are going by the 2018 tax return.
> If you had a real job then you will get money.
> I can dream can't I?:thumbdown:


Guess I'll start going to day labor & put 1 day in a year to get a w2 just in case of pandemics so I can get a check lol


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

If too many people get behind on their rent and face eviction and no one has money

Landlords lose.
Stop being cream puffs and use your heads.
You get evicted, no one rents behind you for the same reason. The landlord now has no tenants in 2 months, 3 months, 6 months.
Maybe landlords need to cut a deal.
Like 30 extra a month untill you can pay it back.
If you lose this moment you may never recover neither will your landlord.
Tuffen Up you have rights under this emergency.
Use them.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

UberPuppetGirl said:


> If too many people get behind on their rent and face eviction and no one has money
> 
> Landlords lose.
> Stop being cream puffs and use your heads.
> ...


Tons of variables that are unique to every rental situation. You could be in a situation where rents are scarce and the landlord would rent it overnight for more money. 
This particular bill favors the tenant for sure as it should. 
The big hotels,airlines, and cruise lines will get help. The landlord who was close to eviction loses.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

You want to see who's benefitting from this financially?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> You want to see who's benefitting from this financially?


Are people that stupid ?


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Are people that stupid ?


Apparently, i just bought the same exact pack for $ 5

You know what the worst thing is besides getting the Corona Virus?

*DIARREHA*


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> You want to see who's benefitting from this financially?


And paper towels and bread.


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

Ideally, rideshare drivers will receive a check if they filed 2018 taxes.

Worst case, you will get a few $2.85 rides from someone going out to cash those checks. 

There is no in between, its binary.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> And paper towels and bread.





hpdriver said:


> Ideally, rideshare drivers will receive a check if they filed 2018 taxes.
> 
> Worst case, you will get a few $2.85 rides from someone going out to cash those checks.
> 
> There is no in between, its binary.


I'm not expecting anything from the govt. and I have stopped driving because of virus.


----------



## Supersponge (Sep 9, 2017)

MajorBummer said:


> from what i have seen they are going by the 2018 tax return.
> If you had a real job then you will get money.
> I can dream can't I?:thumbdown:


Can u post ur source that says 2018 tax info?


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Supersponge said:


> Can u post ur source that says 2018 tax info?


DIVISION B - RELIEF FOR INDIVIDUALS, FAMILIES, AND BUSINESSES Title I - Recovery Checks & Other Individual Provisions
Section 2101. 2020 recovery rebates for individuals
Recovery checks of up to $1,200 will be put into the hands of most taxpayers, providing cash immediately to individuals and families. Married couples who file a joint return are eligible for up to $2,400. Those amounts increase by $500 for every child. These checks are reduced for higher income taxpayers and begin phasing out after a single taxpayer has $75,000 in adjusted gross income and $150,000 for joint filers. The IRS will base these amounts on the taxpayer's 2018 tax return. The rebate amount is reduced by $5 for each $100 a taxpayer's income exceeds the phase-out threshold. The amount is completely phased-out for single taxpayers with incomes exceeding $99,000 and $198,000 for joint filers. The IRS will base these amounts on the taxpayer's 2018 tax return.
Taxpayers with little or no income tax liability, but at least $2,500 of *qualifying income*, would be eligible for a minimum rebate check of $600 ($1,200 married). Qualifying income includes earned income, as well as Social Security retirement benefits and certain compensation and pension benefits paid to veterans. This ensures relief gets to low- income seniors and disabled veterans.

https://www.finance.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/Section-by-Section Coronavirus Tax Relief Measures.pdf

'(e) DEFINITIONS.-For purposes of this section-
''(1) QUALIFYING INCOME.-The term 'quali- fying income' means-
''(A) earned income,
''(B) social security benefits (within the meaning of section 86(d)), and
''(C) any compensation or pension received under chapter 11, chapter 13, or chapter 15 of title 38, United States Code.

found this in the BILL also

''(4) EARNED INCOME.-The term 'earned in- come' has the meaning set forth in section 32(c)(2) except that such term shall not include net earnings from self-employment which are not taken into ac- count in computing taxable income.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

So . . . if a driver grossed $70,000 but after deductions was at $8000, and actually paid taxes on that $8000 . . . they get $1200? 

*Numbers used for drivers earnings don't represent actual figures. Used for example only*


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Supersponge said:


> Can u post ur source that says 2018 tax info?





Supersponge said:


> Can u post ur source that says 2018 tax info?


They are still working on it nothing's etched in stone.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

So hypothetically speaking if you're adjusted gross income was $ 4500, you get $1,200?


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

If you didn't get a W-2 u not getting anything

Best drivers can do is file unemployment it will probably be denied but thousands upon thousands of drivers filing will least get it in public record

No one is going to help Uber Lyft drivers literally the only way you'll get anything is if you go out and catch Kung flu then you'll least get 2 weeks pay only cuz Uber Lyft don't want the bad press

Stop thinking their are any humans at these "companies" it's nothing but evil coke head psychopaths that would rather you die with all the distractions & unecessary games in the app then pay you a legal wage


----------



## calimade (Apr 13, 2017)

UberPuppetGirl said:


> If too many people get behind on their rent and face eviction and no one has money
> 
> Landlords lose.
> Stop being cream puffs and use your heads.
> ...


If you live in a desirable area the landlord is happy to see you leave and will rent your place out at a higher price.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

mbd said:


> Most people will blow that 1000$ for fun. Free money in hand is way different than earning 1000$ plowing the field.&#128077;
> 1000$ driving for 50 hours vs 1000$ in the mail is way different.
> I get cash money, I blow it&#128512;
> I rarely have cash, only time if pax gives a cash tip&#128513;


I would just dump it in to Tesla after the stock market settles. I'm hoping for dow 8k again.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> So hypothetically speaking if you're adjusted gross income was $ 4500, you get $1,200?


Like most govt. programs nothing is clear. The first draft there was lots of concern for it favoring big business. I know Romney and Schumer were opposed to it because the gig workers were not fairly represented.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm still aroused.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I'm still aroused.


I can't wait to see how badly we all get shafted by this bill they will vote on.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Blaming Uber or any other company because we are in a financial situation that does not allow us to take a few weeks off without pay, it's no one's fault but our own.


The problem is it is likely a bit more than a few weeks off. If it were just a few weeks, I would be fine. But months I can't do and few workign class Americans can absent assistance.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> The problem is it is likely a bit more than a few weeks off. If it were just a few weeks, I would be fine. But months I can't do and few workign class Americans can absent assistance.


You know as an X driver I meet a lot of hard working people. Most people live hand to mouth thru no fault of there own. I imagine most Uber drivers are in that demographic as well. If your lucky enough to not be in that group consider yourself blessed. Try not to judge or lecture people not as fortunate as you.



Jimmy44 said:


> You know as an X driver I meet a lot of hard working people. Most people live hand to mouth thru no fault of there own. I imagine most Uber drivers are in that demographic as well. If your lucky enough to not be in that group consider yourself blessed. Try not to judge or lecture people not as fortunate as you.


That was fo


Jimmy44 said:


> You know as an X driver I meet a lot of hard working people. Most people live hand to mouth thru no fault of there own. I imagine most Uber drivers are in that demographic as well. If your lucky enough to not be in that group consider yourself blessed. Try not to judge or lecture people not as fortunate as you.


This was in response to legaliziets reply not touber's.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> You know as an X driver I meet a lot of hard working people. Most people live hand to mouth thru no fault of there own. I imagine most Uber drivers are in that demographic as well. If your lucky enough to not be in that group consider yourself blessed. Try not to judge or lecture people not as fortunate as you.
> 
> 
> That was fo
> ...


I'm going to judge an "adult" that can't afford a car, sorry not sorry if they are living hand to mouth maybe they shouldn't be ordering a chauffeur / private driver to get to their minimum wage jobs. As an adult of 20+ years I didn't own a car for maybe 6 months, I also owned one from 16-18 & if you called me a loser & judged me for it I couldn't argue cuz I was, I couldn't afford a car wasn't anyone's fault but my own, but I could afford a bus pass, and to me paying my condos rent was more important, if I couldn't get a friend, family, coworker to get me for gas $ or lunch, I'd walk 30 minutes to the one job no sidewalks, & then 45 minutes to the other with sidewalks cuz it was faster than the bus, 1 time my truck was impounded 30 days walked an hour & a half to my job till I got it back.

If you can't afford a car you can't afford a chauffeur that's life, cabs aren't meant for daily use they will never be cheaper than a car it doesn't matter whose at fault has nothing to do with luck, private on call driver isn't in your budget if you make less than 50K a year & "adults" own cars

It's $15-20 a day all in, if they eat fast food, smoke, drink beer, go to bars clubs, drink Starbucks, vape, they can afford a car

I live in 4 states, only 1 could you get away without owning a car, cities arent built with public transportation in mind

And if you work 40 hours a week and can't afford a car like many here say get another job because Uber Lyft pays $3 a friggin hour & they can manage one so what's your excuse? Cuz every other employer in the country pays least minimum wage as required by law which last I checked is $7+ and most places pay $10-15 either way it's least double then Uber Lyft drivers

They can also use their brain if you make $10 an hour you're an idiot if you pay $8 to get to & from work, & if you can't find a coworker that will accept close to the same you're a liar it's obvious your network is poor people you telling me you don't know anyone that can use $5-10 gas money? You need to use an app that takes a 50-90% cut & trust your life with a stranger?

I get hard times but if you're not tipping $5 it's not for you, I don't want your "business", I'm not interested in sharing oxygen or my ride with you, like most "adults" I stopped associating with people without cars at around 18, you can't offer me anything go exploit some senior or immigrant thinking you're slick, they are nothing but criminals using an app to steal from strangers & they know what they're doing


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It's looking like everyone is gonna get $1200 + X per child at this point.

Which isn't months worth but it's something.

And honestly when the economy starts rolling again i have a feeling that the bars/restaraunts are going to get hit hard and heavy with people itching to go out and celebrate the end of the pandemic and get their drink on.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's looking like everyone is gonna get $1200 + X per child at this point.
> 
> Which isn't months worth but it's something.
> 
> And honestly when the economy starts rolling again i have a feeling that the bars/restaraunts are going to get hit hard and heavy with people itching to go out and celebrate the end of the pandemic and get their drink on.


Heck, the first night the bars are open I'll probably go get trashed myself instead of makin' that Uber money! It's been boring as hell. I stopped going out to the bar even before the government mandated they close in Seattle (because I'm not a dumbass... It's one thing to get paid to take on risk, it's another to do it just because), so it's been weeks and weeks since I went out.


----------



## I'll street blues (Mar 25, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I think it's all about timing. If we don't get it for 4 to 6 weeks, we are going to be some Hurtin ass drivers. I know mine will be going for whatever I'm behind on. Even if it's just paying down the credit card because I've had to pay rent with my credit card LOL


It says they giving drivers unemployment, and they been said people on unemployment will get paid the first week. Hopefully tonight all gig drivers can crash the unemployment websites tonight after the bill become law later today .


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's looking like everyone is gonna get $1200 + X per child at this point.
> 
> Which isn't months worth but it's something.
> 
> And honestly when the economy starts rolling again i have a feeling that the bars/restaraunts are going to get hit hard and heavy with people itching to go out and celebrate the end of the pandemic and get their drink on.


Most bars & restaurants are not coming back & for least a year you cough and or sneeze in public people going to treat you like you had aids in the 80s

I still doubt Uber Lyft flex doordash grub hub instacart Postmates gig workers will get a dime

The only thing people are going to do is pick up shifts at Amazon & Walmart, many will sign up for this crap gig thinking they won't be the 96% that fail adding to the swarm of less available rides

If they had money the liquor is stocked up at home & they'll be many more House parties

All those teleworking from home will be laid off once the corporate bailout check clears once headquarters does a cost analysis & figures out they didn't really provide much anyway

Tens of millions more won't have a job to return to

It'll never be the same

Suicide numbers from the panic will far outnumber the Kung flu deaths


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

If the employer continued to pay its workers for the duration of the crisis, those loans would be forgiven.

Yup soon as "crisis" ends the mass layoffs will begin & I'm still not seeing anything about "gig" workers

I assume crisis ends when businesses are free to open & pandemic is ruled over which is most likey within a few months

In the interim, lawmakers also agreed to provide $1,200 in direct payments that would apply equally to workers with incomes up to $75,000 per year before phasing out and ending altogether for those earning more than $99,000. Families would receive an additional $500 per child.

I see language of "taxpayers" & "workers" nothing about gig labor we shall see

I hope they don't give Uber Lyft the money to deposit even though it would be easier I don't trust them with it for a second


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Heck, the first night the bars are open I'll probably go get trashed myself instead of makin' that Uber money! It's been boring as hell. I stopped going out to the bar even before the government mandated they close in Seattle (because I'm not a dumbass... It's one thing to get paid to take on risk, it's another to do it just because), so it's been weeks and weeks since I went out.


I think that is the attitude that will help us beat this. We can at least go out for drives.



I'll street blues said:


> It says they giving drivers unemployment, and they been said people on unemployment will get paid the first week. Hopefully tonight all gig drivers can crash the unemployment websites tonight after the bill become law later today .


What are they going to use for our income ?


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

flattenmycurve said:


> I still doubt Uber Lyft flex doordash grub hub instacart Postmates gig workers will get a dime


Of course they won't. And most Americans who aren't in those positions will do the same old guffaw "should've done something more with your life and you wouldn't be in this position!" while they cash their check, just like they condescendingly behaved when they took Ubers/Lyft's regularly in their life to their jobs, when their car was broken down, to their weekend nightlife to avoid DUI's, getting their food delivered, enjoying the cheap rates.

The only people who care about gig workers getting nothing, are gig workers.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Sepelion said:


> Of course they won't. And most Americans who aren't in those positions will do the same old guffaw "should've done something more with your life and you wouldn't be in this position!" while they cash their check, just like they condescendingly behaved when they took Ubers/Lyft's regularly in their life, enjoying the cheap rides.
> 
> The only people who care about gig workers getting nothing, are gig workers.


Yes last thing we need are lectures from those that happen to be in a better financial situation. Those people should keep there mouths shut and be thankful.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just wondering if you think drivers will benifit from recent govt. Stimulus.


Alien drivers won't get Jack shit!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Alien drivers won't get Jack shit!


Illegal aliens ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'll street blues said:


> It says they giving drivers unemployment, and they been said people on unemployment will get paid the first week. Hopefully tonight all gig drivers can crash the unemployment websites tonight after the bill become law later today .


 ours already crashed on day one. A week ago Monday 10,000 people applied


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> ours already crashed on day one. A week ago Monday 10,000 people applied


I have not applied in forever. What income and job information do they ask?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have not applied in forever. What income and job information do they ask?


IDK it's been almost 10 years since I had to apply


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Illegal aliens ?


Yes, the ones that don't file taxes!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> IDK it's been almost 10 years since I had to apply


I just logged on and it appears very simple from the first page. They did ask for an employer registration number. That would be blank cause we are IC. When I get home and actually do it I will let you know.

Trump did say none would be turned away for medical testing and treatment. Now everyone See's why we can't have open boarders. Legal incoming going thru the legal process are screened. NYC is one of thee if not thee largest sanctuary City in the states. They also have largest number of positives for Corona virus. I am sure that is simply a strange coencidens. Yea Right !



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yes, the ones that don't file taxes!


Coincidence



Daisey77 said:


> IDK it's been almost 10 years since I had to apply


The 2nd part of my reply was in response to taxi driver. I do all of this from my SPhone and it does get confusing at times.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> ours already crashed on day one. A week ago Monday 10,000 people applied


20,000 a day since then, it's crashing so much on news they're telling people with last names a-p or something file on Mon wed Fri & r-z the other days

Imma get bored one night & try to file but everyone should or we will be forgotten


----------

